# توصيل الواح الطاقة الشمسية



## abusufyan (2 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كيف ممكن اوصل الواح الطاقة الشمسية لتعبئة البطاريات DC
او تشغيل جهاز كهربائي


----------



## مهندس موهوب (4 مايو 2011)

لم افهم بضبط وشو تبيه ممكن توضح اكثر


----------



## ricielectric (7 مايو 2011)




----------



## ricielectric (7 مايو 2011)




----------



## ricielectric (7 مايو 2011)




----------



## عبدالله البراك (16 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sa3don (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله لكل من ساهم في هذاالموضوع


----------



## حسام الحسني (25 أكتوبر 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## تركي سوفت (13 ديسمبر 2011)

اخواني الكرام 
تكلفة الطاقة عوالشمسية بالنسبة عندنا في السعودية عالية 

النقطة الثانية هل يوجد بطارية سعة 1000 أمبير وشكرا


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (15 ديسمبر 2011)

تركي سوفت قال:


> اخواني الكرام
> تكلفة الطاقة عوالشمسية بالنسبة عندنا في السعودية عالية
> 
> النقطة الثانية هل يوجد بطارية سعة 1000 أمبير وشكرا


 


يوجد انفرتر الى حد 7000 واط 


اما البطاريات بالامكان توصيلات حتى تكتفي 

اتمنى اني قدمت لك المساعدة


----------



## محمود بريم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك.....*


----------



## م. طارق القيسي (2 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

